# SD-Card & Navigation System



## Slick_A (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi guys!

My First post on the forum, and i just wanted to share with you an experience I had two weeks ago when I bought my 2015 Nissan Rogue. 

So after selecting a model, test driving it and the signing of all documents, the sales agent wanted explain to me all about the vehicle's systems. 
When he reached the part where he explains about the whole navigation system, he took out an SD-card from his pocket and said that this card contains all the maps for USA. He said they store them in a safe because some potential customers where stealing the card while test driving the vehicles.
He puts the SD-card into the slot, but to my surprise instead of seeing the navigation menu - he system stopped working. 
Apparently, every multimedia system has only one card is right for it (My agent admitted he inserted an SD-card from another vehicle into mine).
And if you insert a different SD-Card into the slot it will brick the entire system (No radio, no nav, no Aux/USB - nothing will work). 
The agent ordered a new card from the company and said it would take about a week to arrive to the dealership (In the meantime, I have to get along without the multimedia system). 
I drove the car back home very unsatisfied with whole buying experience and noticed that although the system is not working or shows anything on the screen - the screen stays on all the time! Even if you hold the Power button it won't help (Only will turn the screen off only for a few seconds) even when you shut the car off - it won't help.
I called the dealer the next day and told him about the problem, saying that I'm afraid it may drain the car's battery, He spoke to service tech guy who has assured us that the screen will not drain your battery - the battery died after 5 days
>
Now i got a new battery from the dealership and the SD card and everything working just fine.

Remember: 
* Do not put SD-cards from another vehicles into yours!
* If your multimedia system goes black screen and nothing works - unplug the battery and plug it back - it will reset the multimedia system - so you can find time to go to service without worrying about the battery life. 

Slick-A


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

God they are cheap. An SD card w nav maps of North america including canada and mexico can be had for under $30. Really cannot see why inserting one with a different navigation software package would brick your unit. I can see it possibly not recognizing the application file but even then. I have an aftermarket 2 din chinese unit with nav that I installed 3 years ago, and I have 2 different sd cards one with Kudos nav that came with the unit, and a second with IGO primo that I bought from Hong Kong. IGO is much better interface but both work by changing SD card and setting proper file path to nav software. And surely a 2015 model has a battery saver like my 2006?
Also is there not a reset procedure that can be done without disconnecting battery?


----------



## JimboBeach (Jun 3, 2020)

Slick_A said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> My First post on the forum, and i just wanted to share with you an experience I had two weeks ago when I bought my 2015 Nissan Rogue.
> 
> ...


Something is seriously wrong with the SD card process. First thing it cost way too much. Second thing is easily stolen! Third is no one seems to pay much attention to it until it screws up the whole system. The clock, phone, and radio should not be on this SD card. My 2014 Nissan Altima which I bought brand new had none of this problem because these things were built in the radio system. If it wasn’t for this side and another side I never would’ve known what the problem was. The card cost over $350 and it was a small as a car you put in a toy. Fortunately, hurtsIf it wasn’t for this side and another side I never would’ve known what the problem was. The card cost over $350 and it was a small as a car you put in a toy. Fortunately, Hertz, sales manager said to go get it at the local dealership and he would pay for it. At first the card seem to say it couldn’t work I started the car to take it back to the dealership and it started processing. Everything is now working fine. The clock, the radio memory, I am the phone numbers are saved when before everything was lost after you shut the car. People are stealing these cars and selling them on the Internet. If hertz hadn’t paid for a new one I would’ve considered buying one on the Internet from $50-$100 or you could get a brand new one from a Nissan dealership in Woonsocket Rhode Island for over $100 less than the local Nissan. Look it up under Nissan parts. I never would’ve found out the problem if it was not for the site and people mentioning it. Nissan has made a serious mistake by making it too easy for someone to steal the little card. In addition a child my find it and damage it. I think this site for having the information I needed to go back to the Hertz dealer and for them to pay for the missing card. And every other way the car I got from Hertz was an excellent condition and had the color scheme that I preferred. I hate that white color yellow beige interior which looks like filthy dirty garbage and only a year or two. saw a Nissan around 2014 or 15 how to use car dealership. It had that yellow cloth seats which looked multiple stain and that alone would reduce the price quite a bit. There are so many beautiful colors and I don’t know why the car dealerships don’t use them? Thanks for all the help and assistance. I would recommend that the SD card only be the map system.


quadraria10 said:


> God they are cheap. An SD card w nav maps of North america including canada and mexico can be had for under $30. Really cannot see why inserting one with a different navigation software package would brick your unit. I can see it possibly not recognizing the application file but even then. I have an aftermarket 2 din chinese unit with nav that I installed 3 years ago, and I have 2 different sd cards one with Kudos nav that came with the unit, and a second with IGO primo that I bought from Hong Kong. IGO is much better interface but both work by changing SD card and setting proper file path to nav software. And surely a 2015 model has a battery saver like my 2006?
> Also is there not a reset procedure that can be done without disconnecting battery?


The card from the local dealer cost $350. There are $50 used or not used cars for sale on the net. The Hertz sales manager paid whether zone charge card the $350. I tried to let them know I knew where one was from a dealer in Rhode Island for about 240. The card from the local dealer cost $350. There are $50 used or not used cars for sale on the net. The Hertz sales manager paid whether zone charge card the $350. I tried to let them know I knew where one was from a dealer in Rhode Island for about 240 He said go ahead and get it at a local dealer and he paid for. After this was taken care of, hertz gave me the best deal and drove the car about 70 miles to my house where I sign the papers. If someone had not taken the SD card It would not been any problem whatsoever. I could see if the car had been rented and the renter might have stolen that knowing he could sell it and no one would notice it. I think that car should be permanently in the radio system and the opening would be just to update it.Again, I would’ve had no idea what the problem was if it was not for this site. I didn’t even know where to look for it until somebody on this site told me. This site has been extremely helpful for me.


----------



## ElectronicsLA (Apr 17, 2021)

Anyone need a local source for the nissan SD cards?


----------

